# Need Heat Transfer & Rhinestone Transfer Fuffilment Company Close to Boston, MA



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

Greetings, I am in search of someone who can print and ship to me opaque heat transfers. 

I am also in search of a good company who can do the customized rhinestone transfers as well. 

If this is you, can you please reply to me here and also via my inbox as well ASAP. I have jobs that are 10-30 pieces each and, in advance, I appreciate you helping me to produce these jobs while my own equipment is unavailable.

Must be available via email and also text or telephone as well. Most of the jobs are simple, but need quick turnarounds due to shipping time frames.

Thank you.


----------

